# What do you think of these Winter Rims for the Boxster?



## hawc (Oct 24, 2001)

So I'm starting to think a couple months ahead to winter. 
I think I'm pretty happy with this style for my winter rims. 








They're off the 986 Boxster. But I think they're fine for winter. I don't think the style looks too dated. Do you guys like 'em? Please excuse the bad photoshopping.
Here are my currernt summer wheels to compare:


----------



## J-Tim (May 26, 2000)

*Re: What do you think of these Winter Rims for the Boxster? (hawc)*

Well, I am starting to think that we'll see a lot of winter shots of your 987 very soon!









No, nothing wrong with those rims, go for it ! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## B3passatBMX (Feb 27, 2004)

i think they look fine, and if not, who cares its just for the winter, its not like anyones car really looks good in the winter anyways.


----------



## 28 (Aug 29, 2001)

*Re: What do you think of these Winter Rims for the Boxster? (J-Tim)*

yowzer... porsche in the winter








I'd buy a honda or something for the snow... that way when spring rolls around you get really excited about driving the porsche and it makes it a 10x more fun summer. 

but, yea the wheels are fine.


----------



## yo vanilla (Mar 12, 2004)

*Re: (B3passatBMX)*

never really liked the turbo 2's but for winter, well good enough. my winter wheels are my stock 15's


----------



## 8vRocket (Aug 6, 2002)

I like the winter wheels better


----------



## mackie421 (Jan 4, 2002)

*Re: (8vRocket)*

I love those wheels for winter. I used to want them badly for my old Mk3.


----------



## hawc (Oct 24, 2001)

*Re: (B3passatBMX)*


_Quote, originally posted by *B3passatBMX* »_Who cares its just for the winter, its not like anyone's car really looks good in the winter anyways.

True that! Here's my GTI last winter.
















At least this year the Boxster will be inside not out back. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
I'm actually REALLY looking foward to putting some good winter tires on and driving it year round. You always see those pictures of Porsche doing the hardcore winter testing. I figure it's not for nothing!


----------



## VWVan (Feb 17, 2000)

*Re: (hawc)*

Hows the Falconry thing working out for you?
Oh, those wheels look fine for winter use


----------



## hawc (Oct 24, 2001)

*Re: (G20t)*

Rims first falconry later.


----------



## YagSiEignoL (Jul 4, 2005)

*Re: (hawc)*

More shameless pic-whoring of the Boxster. I'm not surprised in the least.
Oh yeah, I like the winter rims. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## BHB (Oct 26, 2004)

whats not to like? http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## [email protected] (Dec 12, 2001)

*Re: What do you think of these Winter Rims for the Boxster? (hawc)*

They look fine.
Were it me, I would be somewhat tempted to find a massive set of steelies and put bing honking Nokians on them, just for the "You did WHAT?" factor. Though I don't know if anyone makes steelies that will clear your brakes.
-Tim


----------



## Sledge (May 15, 2005)

*Re: What do you think of these Winter Rims for the Boxster? (SilverSLC)*


_Quote, originally posted by *SilverSLC* »_Though I don't know if anyone makes steelies that will clear your brakes.
-Tim

Tire rack says no steelies for the Boxster. For about $1090, he can get MM Cup 3 wheels with Porsche center caps.


----------



## hawc (Oct 24, 2001)

Yeah, steelies were my original plan. I just wanted to go black steelies for the winter with no hub caps. And then a great set of winter tires. But there are no steelies that will fit over the Boxster's brakes and have the proper offset etc. So I have to go alloys. And I figure if I'm going alloys i might as well go Porsche OEM. I'm getting these from a guy on the Vortex at a very fair price. To go through the dealer would have been murder. I'm going to put the DUNLOP WINTER SPORT M3 on them:








*BTW, If anyone can find a set of steelies that fit an '05 Boxster I'd love to know about them though!*










_Modified by hawc at 8:12 AM 9-15-2005_


----------



## 2point7SixSpeed (Dec 28, 2004)

*Re: (YagSiEignoL)*


_Quote, originally posted by *YagSiEignoL* »_More shameless pic-whoring of the Boxster. I'm not surprised in the least. 

Ban Hawc!


----------



## turbo200321 (Feb 14, 2004)

I'd get a beater.


----------



## G-grip (Oct 25, 2002)

*Re: What do you think of these Winter Rims for the Boxster? (28)*


_Quote, originally posted by *28* »_yowzer... porsche in the winter









I drove my old 911SC through a winter, it did really well in the snow with the weight of the engine hanging over the drive wheels. 
It's a car, not a baby-grand piano. Drive that sheeit http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## hawc (Oct 24, 2001)

*Re: What do you think of these Winter Rims for the Boxster? (G-grip)*


_Quote, originally posted by *G-grip* »_It's a car, not a baby-grand piano. Drive that sheeit http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 

http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif Exactly!!!!!
I love it when I see a 996TT in deep snow up here in Toronto! You wouldn't see too many supercars doing that.


----------



## geofftii2002 (Nov 6, 2001)

*Re: What do you think of these Winter Rims for the Boxster? (G-grip)*


_Quote, originally posted by *G-grip* »_I drove my old 911SC through a winter, it did really well in the snow with the weight of the engine hanging over the drive wheels. 
It's a car, not a baby-grand piano. Drive that sheeit http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 

My buddy drove his 73 911 all year round... and that's in Minnesota. He said he just spent most of the winter months driving while looking out the side windows.








But really, its a car- and as Hawc said, they're tested in the winter for a reason. Plus, it's fun to push a car in the snow, you can really get a feel for what its limits are at a lower speed. You can be better prepared for what it does at high speed on normal tires. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## big bentley (Jun 6, 2001)

*Re: What do you think of these Winter Rims for the Boxster? (hawc)*

Perfect choice! I use those as my winter wheels on my R32!


----------



## Quattro Krant (Sep 15, 2004)

*Re: What do you think of these Winter Rims for the Boxster? (28)*


_Quote, originally posted by *28* »_ 
I'd buy a honda or something for the snow... 
 Not if I was leasing it like I beleive Hawc is. Also Hawc, I think that the winter wheels look better then the stock wheels http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif And I love it when my 4KQ looks like your old GTi, parked in snow up to the doors







Not the Ur-Q's though, those will NEVER see a day of winter


----------



## hawc (Oct 24, 2001)

*Re: What do you think of these Winter Rims for the Boxster? (geofftii2002)*


_Quote, originally posted by *geofftii2002* »_It's fun to push a car in the snow, you can really get a feel for what its limits are at a lower speed. You can be better prepared for what it does at high speed on normal tires. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 

Totally. 
BTW, Big Bentley you got any pics of those rims on your R32?


----------



## JrodVW (Mar 9, 2001)

*Re: What do you think of these Winter Rims for the Boxster? (hawc)*

Hey Hawc, I have a spare set of Fuchs wheels. Silver Lip, black centers I'd be looking to sell. 16's, I believe they're 6's and 7's. But I can check and make sure as there is a possibility they may be 7/8's
They're perfectly straight, in nice overall condition. Used em for track tires that I haven't used in 2 years, and refinished the wheels about 4 years ago. They're in storage but I can get pics if you want.


----------



## hawc (Oct 24, 2001)

*Re: What do you think of these Winter Rims for the Boxster? (JrodVW)*


_Quote, originally posted by *JrodVW* »_Hey Hawc, I have a spare set of Fuchs wheels. Silver Lip, black centers I'd be looking to sell. 16's, I believe they're 6's and 7's. But I can check and make sure as there is a possibility they may be 7/8's
They're perfectly straight, in nice overall condition. Used em for track tires that I haven't used in 2 years, and refinished the wheels about 4 years ago. They're in storage but I can get pics if you want. 

Thanks JrodVW, but I've already mad a verbal commitment to another seller on the Vortex. Plus, 17" is as small as I can go.
But I do love Fuchs wheels I gotta say. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## jaredpgh (Jan 18, 2005)

*Re: What do you think of these Winter Rims for the Boxster? (JrodVW)*

I like the Fuchs idea. But the wheels pictured will make it look like a pre-facelift non-s Boxster.


----------



## synthsis (Sep 4, 2001)

*Re: What do you think of these Winter Rims for the Boxster? (jaredpgh)*

i don't think this was answered........why not get a winter beater?


----------



## DohRado (Jan 7, 2002)

i've always liked those 986 wheels. those will look awesome going sideways in the snow.










_Quote, originally posted by *synthsis* »_i don't think this was answered........why not get a winter beater?

because he's leasing the boxster.


----------



## cjb (Jul 11, 2001)

What is this, the mk4 forum?


----------



## yellowbird (Feb 4, 2001)

*Re: (cjb)*

someones gotta pshop those GTI pics with 'ban hawc' in the dirt of the hood, and in the snow..


----------



## Son (Aug 10, 2000)

*Re: (cjb)*

Hmmm... For the price of a Porsche winter wheel set you could get a winter beater, right?


----------



## Shawn M. (Oct 15, 2002)

*Re: What do you think of these Winter Rims for the Boxster? (hawc)*

they look aweful, give me your disposable income for the winter


----------



## hawc (Oct 24, 2001)

*Re: What do you think of these Winter Rims for the Boxster? (synthsis)*


_Quote, originally posted by *synthsis* »_i don't think this was answered........why not get a winter beater?

plus i have no interest whatsoever in driving a piece of crap for six months each year for the next four years. plus i only have one parking spot in the building. plus porsches are great in the snow, with the proper tires.


----------



## Bauzen (Oct 5, 2001)

*Re: What do you think of these Winter Rims for the Boxster? (hawc)*

How has hawc not been banned yet


----------



## hawc (Oct 24, 2001)

*Re: What do you think of these Winter Rims for the Boxster? (T0oDamnFast)*

I'm down to 10% user rating. There's a chance chance I'll be gone soon.








And without me, they'll be no one to balance out Gatway's powers.


----------



## SteveMKIIDub (Nov 6, 2003)

*Re: What do you think of these Winter Rims for the Boxster? (hawc)*


_Quote, originally posted by *hawc* »_
plus i have no interest whatsoever in driving a piece of crap for six months each year for the next four years. plus i only have one parking spot in the building. plus porsches are great in the snow, with the proper tires. 


Plus, get this, I bet there a ****load of fun too!!









They look fine. Now stop blabering about your stupid wheels and get ready to take pics of that Porsche blowing snow doughnuts before you get banned..


----------



## TabulaVicious (Sep 15, 2004)

*Re: What do you think of these Winter Rims for the Boxster? (SteveMKIIDub)*

Wheel choice is nowhere near as critical as tire choice.
I vote for Nokian RSI's in 195 width.


----------



## cramer (May 3, 2000)

*Re: What do you think of these Winter Rims for the Boxster? (hawc)*


_Quote, originally posted by *hawc* »_I'm down to 10% user rating. There's a chance chance I'll be gone soon.










one can only hope.

Use your stock wheels for winter and buy a good looking set of wheels for summer.


----------



## $3000dreamcar (Apr 23, 2004)

*Re: What do you think of these Winter Rims for the Boxster? (cramer)*

^what he said. those stock wheels do not look good. the only stock porsche wheels that have ever looked good were the 993TT's. 
and why the hell are you going to drive your beloved boxster in the winter????????????????????


----------



## Zwoobah (Nov 16, 2000)

*Re: What do you think of these Winter Rims for the Boxster? ($3000dreamcar)*

your requirements for winter wheels should include the following:
1) round
2) hold air
3) fit your car
4) as cheap as possible
those seem to fit the bill http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## munkey (Apr 30, 2004)

*Re: What do you think of these Winter Rims for the Boxster? (Zwoobah)*

steeeeeelieeeees!


----------



## hawc (Oct 24, 2001)

*Re: What do you think of these Winter Rims for the Boxster? (munkey)*


_Quote, originally posted by *munkey* »_steeeeeelieeeees!

find me some that fit an '05 boxster. they don't exist.


----------



## [email protected] (Dec 12, 2001)

*Re: What do you think of these Winter Rims for the Boxster? ($3000dreamcar)*


_Quote, originally posted by *$3000dreamcar* »_^what he said. those stock wheels do not look good. the only stock porsche wheels that have ever looked good were the 993TT's. 

That's a matter of opinion.

_Quote »_
and why the hell are you going to drive your beloved boxster in the winter????????????????????









Why wouldn't you?
They're designed to be able to handle it, and quite well, at that.
It's a car, it's not going to melt because of a little snow.
-Tim


----------



## vwkid23 (Feb 17, 2005)

*Re: What do you think of these Winter Rims for the Boxster? (hawc)*

looks good, but boxter in winter?? wow man, be careful!! they're scary enough in rain!


----------



## hawc (Oct 24, 2001)

*Re: What do you think of these Winter Rims for the Boxster? (vwkid23)*


_Quote, originally posted by *vwkid23* »_wow man, be careful!! they're scary enough in rain!









It's been great in the rain. I've driven in horrible rainy conditions on twisty road no problem whatsoever. It's more confidence inspiring than the GTI. Why wouldn't it be good in the rain? Traction control. Mid-engine. It's awesome.
There sure alot of Boxster myths out there.


----------



## 99Quattro2.8 (Sep 9, 2004)

*Re: What do you think of these Winter Rims for the Boxster? (hawc)*


_Quote, originally posted by *hawc* »_








It's been great in the rain. I've driven in horrible rainy conditions on twisty road no problem whatsoever. It's more confidence inspiring than the GTI. Why wouldn't it be good in the rain? Traction control. Mid-engine. It's awesome.
There sure alot of Boxster myths out there. 
i agree, its not a 911, you wont be seeing much of this


----------



## Helicon Twist (Jul 10, 2002)

*Re: What do you think of these Winter Rims for the Boxster? (hawc)*

Heh, reminds me of my last trip to the Marietta, GA location of The Tire Rack before I left Atlanta (for Utah







) with my then-new GTI:
Me: Now that I'm done with school, I can finally think about mods








Cool Aussie dude that worked at Tire Rack: Nah, now that you're makin' the big bucks, you'll be thinkin' of tradin' it in for a Ferrari.
Me: I don't think that car would be too practical in Utah. Especially if I go skiing.
CADTWATR: You're right. Get a Porsche instead; we sell snow tires for them!
Me:








wife:








Sadly, I have less time, money, and interest for my car now than I did then


----------



## 91gl (Aug 11, 2004)

*Re: (8vRocket)*


_Quote, originally posted by *8vRocket* »_I like the winter wheels better

x2


----------



## Mr. Mojo (Nov 11, 2003)

A bit too open for winter use, IMO. Too much snow can get packed inside that wheel design.
I just don't get this ban hawk craze.


----------



## greeeen94SLC (Sep 4, 2002)

*Re: What do you think of these Winter Rims for the Boxster? (hawc)*

It think they look 10000000000000000000000x better than your summer wheels


----------



## zachary (Dec 20, 2004)

*Re: (B3passatBMX)*

the winter's look better than the summer rims


----------



## hawc (Oct 24, 2001)

*Re: (zachary)*

okay, the summer rims look a billion times better than the winter ones. 
first off the winter design was first introduced in 1997, all y'all just like 'em more because you're more FAMILIAR with the design. 
The summer rims were done in 2005. they look awesome, you're just not used to them yet.
classic car lounge behaviour.








they look better in 3/4 angle on the rear. they're actually quite curvy in person....










_Modified by hawc at 6:37 PM 9-15-2005_


----------



## 13minutes (Sep 8, 2002)

*Re: (hawc)*


_Quote, originally posted by *hawc* »_okay, the summer rims look a billion times better than the winter ones. 
first off the winter design was first introduced in 1997, all y'all just like 'em more because you're more FAMILIAR with the design. 
The summer rims were done in 2005. they look awesome, you're just not used to them yet.
classic car lounge behaviour.



Yeah..whatever.


----------



## JonBabyUK (May 9, 2005)

*Re: (hawc)*

Both look great. Those should do fine. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
And don't worry, if you get banned soon, I'm sure I'll take the cake on the next "banned" listing.







Although my user rating's at 85% so I'll be here for a while.


----------



## PJA (Dec 1, 1999)

*Re: (hawc)*


----------



## Mr. Mojo (Nov 11, 2003)

*Re: (13minutes)*


_Quote, originally posted by *13minutes* »_Yeah..whatever.

He's right.


----------



## venom600 (Sep 9, 2002)

*Re: What do you think of these Winter Rims for the Boxster? (hawc)*


_Quote, originally posted by *hawc* »_And without me, they'll be no one to balance out Gatway's powers. 

Speaking of which... whatever happened to Gateway? He hasn't posted in ages.


----------



## anothercar (Dec 20, 2002)

*Re: What do you think of these Winter Rims for the Boxster? (venom600)*

Gateway was banned
And Hawc should be if he thinks of doing anything but parking his marymobile for the snow/ice days. I spent 2 hours one day trying to get my brothers out of the garage...and yes, we did open the door.


----------



## King (May 10, 2002)

*Re: What do you think of these Winter Rims for the Boxster? (anothercar)*


_Quote, originally posted by *anothercar* »_Gateway was banned
And Hawc should be if he thinks of doing anything but parking his marymobile for the snow/ice days. I spent 2 hours one day trying to get my brothers out of the garage...and yes, we did open the door.


"marymobile"


----------



## greeeen94SLC (Sep 4, 2002)

*Re: (hawc)*

Dude some wheels look good and some look like caca. It doesn't matter what wheels are more 'familiar' to me. I can see a brand new wheel and think that it looks good. I can also see a brand new wheel and think that it looks bad. They may look awesome to you but they look cheesy to me as I don't feel that they suit the car at all.


----------



## lip (Apr 28, 2000)

*Re: What do you think of these Winter Rims for the Boxster? (anothercar)*


_Quote, originally posted by *anothercar* »_Gateway was banned
And Hawc should be if he thinks of doing anything but parking his marymobile for the snow/ice days. I spent 2 hours one day trying to get my brothers out of the garage...and yes, we did open the door.

http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
Come on man it's the perfect winter car.....









_Quote »_Why wouldn't you?
They're designed to be able to handle it, and quite well, at that.
It's a car, it's not going to melt because of a little snow.


It's a mid-engined two-seat roadster-Sounds like the perfect winter car.








It was also designed as a decent performance car. Doesn't mean it won't get beat-up if you take it out on the track. 
True Snow most likely won't melt it. 

Hey it's Hawc's money, to each their own. - Personally, I agree with driving the car as intended. It's just that my Porsche wouldn't driven int he snow. Then again, I don't have a Porsche, and snow only falls in the mountains around here. 


_Modified by lip at 6:13 PM 9-15-2005_


----------



## cseaman (Jul 8, 2003)

*Re: What do you think of these Winter Rims for the Boxster? (lip)*

get them
ps - how are you liking the boxster? i rarely come into the car lounge and the last time i did my dad was still driving his 996tt. needless to say, he sold it and bought a 987 Boxster S..seal grey/grey. he's in love with it


----------



## DaveGTI (Feb 22, 2003)

*Re: What do you think of these Winter Rims for the Boxster? (KC Jazz)*

OMG, when did you get a Porsche??


----------



## GTI 20v (Oct 12, 2000)

*Re: What do you think of these Winter Rims for the Boxster? (hawc)*


_Quote, originally posted by *hawc* »_What do you think of these Winter Rims for the Boxster?

I like the whole wheel, not just the rim.


----------



## aging_fleet (Jun 22, 2004)

*Re: (8vRocket)*


_Quote, originally posted by *8vRocket* »_I like the winter wheels better

^^^ what he said


----------



## hawc (Oct 24, 2001)

*Re: What do you think of these Winter Rims for the Boxster? (KC Jazz)*


_Quote, originally posted by *KC Jazz* »_get them
ps - how are you liking the boxster? i rarely come into the car lounge and the last time i did my dad was still driving his 996tt. needless to say, he sold it and bought a 987 Boxster S..seal grey/grey. he's in love with it

i remember the shots of your dad's 996TT it looked amazing. 
the Boxster is great. I love it top up or down. Sunny day or night time. driven hard or driven slow it's always fun to get in it no matter what. It always puts a smile on my face. 
Seal greay is a great colour. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## gobluevw (May 22, 2003)

*Re: What do you think of these Winter Rims for the Boxster? (hawc)*

oh good ... a mk IV forum . . . for hawc
i love picking out rims for people


----------



## 4meezy (May 24, 2002)

*Re: (Patrick Arena)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Patrick Arena* »_


















As odd as it is 
(considering that this is the wrong forum for this post)
This entire thread is a repost








http://forums.vwvortex.com/zerothread?id=2126004
http://forums.vwvortex.com/zerothread?id=2119675 
Give us a break from this stuff man http://****************.com/smile/emthdown.gif


----------



## GermanTuner44 (Jun 25, 2003)

would look just fine http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## DanSycks (Aug 30, 2005)

How bout you just put whatever you like on the car seeing as you ask for folks thoughts and then dismiss them when they tell you that your new rims are ****. 
I would also say park the car for nice days and drive a beater on the nasty days but then again I want to keep my cars running for a LONG time and don't keep them about as simple fashion statments. Not sure if thats what your doing or not but you are indeed rather interested in the looks of the wheel and peer acceptance. 
Just do your thing and tell everyone else to get bent if its what you want. Otherwise accept the feedback.


----------



## hawc (Oct 24, 2001)

*Re: (DanSycks)*


_Quote, originally posted by *DanSycks* »_Just do your thing and tell everyone else to get bent if its what you want. Otherwise accept the feedback.

Well, looks like I got the rims everyone wanted! Just picked them up. I think they're going to be great. 


























BTW, can anyone tell me what size tires go on these rims?


----------



## Alex @ Tire Rack (May 3, 2005)

*Re: (hawc)*


_Quote, originally posted by *hawc* »_BTW, can anyone tell me what size tires go on these rims? 

are those 18x8.5 and 18x10?
Alex


----------



## hawc (Oct 24, 2001)

*Re: (Alex @ Tire Rack)*

I believe they're 17" They're from a 1998 Boxster. I'm not sure on the width. Sorry.


----------



## i dont know (Jan 3, 2003)

*Re: (hawc)*

they are also a size up from the 986. the 987 would take a 205/55 17 front and a 235/50 17 rear


----------



## Collin16v (Apr 12, 2003)

*Re: (i dont know)*

both suck'it! sorry, just an opinion


----------



## tornado jti (Aug 2, 2005)

*Re: (Collin16v)*

those winter wheels are much better than the summer wheels!


----------

